# Udinese - Inter: 1 maggio 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

Udinese - Inter, partita in programma domenica 1 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00. Il match si gioca dopo Milan - Fiorentina. Con una vittoria i rossoneri potrebbero volare momentaneamente a +5.

Dove vedere Udinese - Inter in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 di domenica 1 maggio.


----------



## diavolo (29 Aprile 2022)

Gerardino facci il regalo!


----------



## numero 3 (29 Aprile 2022)

Udogie facci un regalo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

iniziamo a vincere la nostra partita con la Fiorentina, poi guferemo questi qui.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Udinese - Inter, partita in programma domenica 1 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00. Il match si gioca dopo Milan - Fiorentina. Con una vittoria i rossoneri potrebbero volare momentaneamente a +5.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 di domenica 1 maggio.


partita il cui risultato dipenderà molto da quello che faremo noi


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Aprile 2022)

il gufo andava bene a bologna. ora dipende da noi. gli sfinteristi possono fare come vogliono.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Aprile 2022)

eh no ..cara udinese ci fai sempre sudare mille camicie anche quest'annodue punti su sei..sarebbe pure ora di mettere i bastoni fra le ruote anche all'altra squadra di milano..
è il momento giusto per i vari udogie betoniera e becao di farsi perdonare


----------



## kYMERA (29 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Udogie facci un regalo


Dopo il furto che ci ha fatto sarebbe il caso di rimediare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Udinese - Inter, partita in programma domenica 1 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00. Il match si gioca dopo Milan - Fiorentina. Con una vittoria i rossoneri potrebbero volare momentaneamente a +5.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 di domenica 1 maggio.


Attenzione che senza il vero pilastro della difesa che è Bastoni i cuginastri potrebbero soffrire maledettamente la fisicità dell'Udinese, il Bologna aveva solo Arnautovic di piazzato ed è bastato, ad Udine ne hanno diversi che reggono l'urto alla grande.


----------



## kipstar (29 Aprile 2022)

partita che va in onda dopo la nostra. da seguire a seconda del nostro risultato ...almeno per come la vedo io......
non gufo a prescindere....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2022)

Per me l'Inter quest'estate si indebolirà ulteriormente, se non vince quest'anno prevedo un ridimensionamento ancora più importante dell'anno scorso.
Questi ormai vanno avanti a prestiti con tassi di interesse mostruosi (l'ultimo finanziamento è di 300 milioni di euro col 12% di interessi).
Se tutto va come deve andare ce li leveremo dalle palle per un po'.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Attenzione che senza il vero pilastro della difesa che è Bastoni i cuginastri potrebbero soffrire maledettamente la fisicità dell'Udinese, il Bologna aveva solo Arnautovic di piazzato ed è bastato, ad Udine ne hanno diversi che reggono l'urto alla grande.


non recupera ? 

e handanovic ? ho letto che in un sondaggio i tifosi piangina vorrebbero cordaz titolare nel caso mancasse handa.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2022)

Che Inda ragazzi, che inda. Complimenti!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me l'Inter quest'estate si indebolirà ulteriormente, se non vince quest'anno prevedo un ridimensionamento ancora più importante dell'anno scorso.
> Questi ormai vanno avanti a prestiti con tassi di interesse mostruosi (l'ultimo finanziamento è di 300 milioni di euro col 12% di interessi).
> Se tutto va come deve andare ce li leveremo dalle palle per un po'.


Possibile.
Ma Marotta é una volpe. 
Onana lo hanno gia preso a 0. Se vendono Lautaro a prezzo d'oro e prendono Dybala a 0 fanno il massimo possibile, poi con Scamacca (per Dzeko?) e Frattesi (al posto di Vidal?) fanno un grande mercato.

Sono ipotesi, ma per le voci di mercato di questa stagione sono manovre possibili. Se tengono Brozovic, Barella e Skriniar per me con questo tipo di mercato ne escono +- uguali e con qualche buon innesto possono persino migliorare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2022)

Spero in una debacle nerazzurra, 3-0 per l'Udinese


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Possibile.
> Ma Marotta é una volpe.
> Onana lo hanno gia preso a 0. Se vendono Lautaro a prezzo d'oro e prendono Dybala a 0 fanno il massimo possibile, poi con Scamacca (per Dzeko?) e Frattesi (al posto di Vidal?) fanno un grande mercato.
> 
> Sono ipotesi, ma per le voci di mercato di questa stagione sono manovre possibili. Se tengono Brozovic, Barella e Skriniar per me con questo tipo di mercato ne escono +- uguali e con qualche buon innesto possono persino migliorare.


Beh con Scamacca e Frattesi c’è da cagarsi addosso.


----------



## Tsitsipas (29 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus


----------



## folletto (29 Aprile 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. *Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter* *e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili*. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus





Dai, non esageriamo.......suvvia


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me l'Inter quest'estate si indebolirà ulteriormente, se non vince quest'anno prevedo un ridimensionamento ancora più importante dell'anno scorso.
> Questi ormai vanno avanti a prestiti con tassi di interesse mostruosi (l'ultimo finanziamento è di 300 milioni di euro col 12% di interessi).
> Se tutto va come deve andare ce li leveremo dalle palle per un po'.


Anche secondo me, hanno bisogno di vincere ora, prevedo già la cessione di Barella mentre è ancora in voga e l'arrivo del Frattesi di turno.



Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus


L'Udinese è squadra fisica e a fine stagione quando i ritmi sono più blandi vanno a nozze.


----------



## Antokkmilan (30 Aprile 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus


Mazza che gufata


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

Classica partita dove vinceranno 3 4 a 0


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Aprile 2022)

Anche questa la vincono facile facile 0-3 o 0-4 doppieta di Vidal...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

*Inzaghi: "Handanovic ha un problema importante. Oggi si è allenato a parte e in modo parziale.
Radu è pronto per sostituirlo."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi: "Handanovic ha un problema importante. Oggi si è allenato a parte e in modo parziale.
> Radu è pronto per sostituirlo."*



La Spazza ancora RADU!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi: "Handanovic ha un problema importante. Oggi si è allenato a parte e in modo parziale.
> Radu è pronto per sostituirlo."*


È statisticamente impossibile che paperi ancora.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

Auguri all'inter per la vittoria di udine, lo scudetto e la seconda stella.

E ora sotto con l'albero della cuccagna della festa patronale, dopo giro d'italia e miss universo.
Sarà quintuplete.


----------



## Baba (30 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È statisticamente impossibile che paperi ancora.


E impossibile pure che faccia la partita della vita. Speriamo sia insicuro e che trasmetti insicurezza.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi: "Handanovic ha un problema importante. Oggi si è allenato a parte e in modo parziale.
> Radu è pronto per sostituirlo."*


Radu ora parera l'impossibile. Preferivo giocasse cordaz.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Devo dire che è un ran bene che oggi il Cagliari abbia perso (in casa) così i cartonati dovranno giocarsela contro una squadra, notoriamente loro amica, che però dovrà per forza far punti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

speriamo stecchino ad Udine perchè tra Empoli, Cagliari (si deve salvare ma è veramente scarso) e Samp fanno filotto.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Aprile 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus


Esagerato... va bene la scaramanzia però non fino a questi livelli.
Udinese è una buona squadra, ultimamente gioca bene, ma non è che l'Inter si deve mettere paura dell'Udinese.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2022)

Pare che handanovic sia recuperato e giochi.

Erano già in panico a fare un'altra gara con radu.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Pare che handanovic sia recuperato e giochi.
> 
> Erano già in panico a fare un'altra gara con radu.


Inzaghi starà piangendo.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Da quando non vince l'udinese contro questi?


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Pare che handanovic sia recuperato e giochi.
> 
> Erano già in panico a fare un'altra gara con radu.


Non e' scontato, ora a Mediaset hanno dato ballottaggio dicendo che si decidera' ultimo momento.
Inzaghino ha detto ieri in conferenza che il problema sia importante, per un portiere non e' da poco e lo stanno forzando solo per la papera


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È statisticamente impossibile che paperi ancora.


Sicuro, ma potrebbe non fare uno di quei salvataggi top di handanovic.
Comunque, grazie a calcoli matematici con i quali non vi annoierò, posso dire con certezza che le melme vinceranno, siamo tranquillamente oltre il 100%


----------



## Solo (1 Maggio 2022)

E ora si gufa come se non ci fosse un domani. Speriamo che gli 80 minuti di speranza poi distrutta da Terracciano li ammazzino psicologicamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Gerard nostro, fallo per noi


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Se non vincono è fatta. O quasi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Tanta pressione. Entrare in campo dopo un gol del Milan al 82' deve essere tutto fuorche semplice a livello mentale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Adesso fritatazza con cipolazza, birrazza e gufatazza.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se non vincono è fatta. O quasi.


Visti i precedenti non mi sentirei sicuro manco perdessero questa e la prossima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

ce la godiamo con tranquillità, chissenefrega cosa fanno.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma secondo me troveranno il modo di farli vincere


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2022)

Intanto faccio notare che l'Empoli, prossima avversaria dell'Inter, non avrà a disposizione 2 giocatori perché espulsi oggi contro il Torino


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo in un Udinese in forma, trasferta tutt'altro che semplice


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Dopo la dedica di Sansone oggi voglio la dedica di Deulofeu


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Devono perdere sti luridi, fanno schifo.
Speriamo in qualche papera.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Intanto faccio notare che l'Empoli, prossima avversaria dell'Inter, non avrà a disposizione 2 giocatori perché espulsi oggi contro il Torino


Di quelle che giocheranno contro l Inter da qui alla fine l Empoli era comunque quella in cui riponevo meno speranze


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ho visto ultimamente l'Udinese. Secondo me sono ingiocabili per questa Inter e lo dico senza fare troppi ricorsi a scaramanzie inutili. lo scudetto è volato via tra tonali e radu. ma meglio voi che la juventus


Ingiocabili? 
Hanno pareggiato con il Bologna e perso con la Salernitana eh


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Questa la portano a casa. Per forza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Di quelle che giocheranno contro l Inter da qui alla fine l Empoli era comunque quella in cui riponevo meno speranze



Tra Udinese,Empoli,Cagliari e Sampdoria,possiamo sperare solamente con Udinese e Cagliari.
L'empoli meh,poi con le dichiarazioni di Pinamonti..........
La Sampdoria stendiamo un velo pietoso,potrebbe batterla agevolmente qualunque squadra della serie B

Poi il Cagliari ancora si deve salvare,quindi potrebbe giocare una partita rognosa,tipo quella che aveva giocato contro di noi nella passata stagione che quasi ci aveva buttato fuori dalla CL


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Empoli due espulsioni... Che schifo gli arbitri


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Auguri all'inter per la vittoria.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Per me questa è l'unica partita in cui possono perdere punti, il fatto che Cagliari e Samp siano in lotta salvezza non significa niente, sono scarsissime, ma scarse forte.
Devono perdere almeno 2 punti qua, altrimenti noi dovremo fare per forza 7 punti da qui alla fine


----------



## ARKANA (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra Udinese,Empoli,Cagliari e Sampdoria,possiamo sperare solamente con Udinese e Cagliari.
> L'empoli meh,poi con le dichiarazioni di Pinamonti..........
> La Sampdoria stendiamo un velo pietoso,potrebbe batterla agevolmente qualunque squadra della serie B
> 
> Poi il Cagliari ancora si deve salvare,quindi potrebbe giocare una partita rognosa,tipo quella che aveva giocato contro di noi nella passata stagione che quasi ci aveva buttato fuori dalla CL


Anche io la penso come te, onestamente speravo pure nel genoa ieri per mettergli un pò di pepe al c alla samp, purtroppo è andata male


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Dexter (1 Maggio 2022)

Deulofeu é scarsissimo, non combinerà niente come sempre


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

E' qui che si gufa??


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Deulofeu cuore rossonero, fai il miracolo!


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Gli interisti puntano tutto sul verona

Da intermer..a forum cito

73' persero col verona a verona all'ultima e persero lo scudetto
90' persero col verona a verona alla penultima e persero lo scudetto
22' hanno il verona a verona alla terzultima


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È statisticamente impossibile che paperi ancora.


Dollarumma se l’è mangiata questa statistica… oltre a cospicui piatti di lasagne, a vedere le sue forme generose


----------



## darden (1 Maggio 2022)

Vincerà sicuramente l'Inter


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

a -5 un pò di pressione l'avranno no? Dobbiamo anche gufare perchè sulla carta è la partita più impegnativa che hanno. Forse la trasferta a Cagliari, ma il cagliari è anche abbastanza scarso.


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2022)

Per me oggi non vincono


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Unica partita (oltre all'incognita cagliari) in cui l'inter puo perdere punti.
Empoli vincono 5-0, Sampdoria all'ultima sarà salva dopo aver vinto (grazie criscito) 

Io personalmente, gufate a parte, credo che l'inter vincerà di rabbia e di superiorità.
Io ho visto la partita contro il Bologna, potevano essere 3-0 dopo mezz'ora.
Quando attaccano danno l'idea di una superiorità tecnica e fisica impressionante, per quella sconfitta col bologna si sono allineati i pianeti. 
Nonostante tutto restano di gran lunga la squadra più forte, o si consuma lo psicodramma totale o 90% le vincono tutte da qui alla fine.
Sarà interessante anche vedere come andrà la coppa italia... io tifo per espulsioni, infortuni e soprattutto supplementari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Gioca Handanovic, solito falso bluff di Inzaghi.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Unica partita (oltre all'incognita cagliari) in cui l'inter puo perdere punti.
> Empoli vincono 5-0, Sampdoria all'ultima sarà salva dopo aver vinto (grazie criscito)
> 
> Io personalmente, gufate a parte, credo che l'inter vincerà di rabbia e di superiorità.
> ...


Infatti questa è l'unica partita che dobbiamo guardare e dove possono perdere punti, anche perchè lo shock è ancora fresco.
Temo che dovremmo dover fare 7 punti almeno da qui alla fine.
Se vincono oggi, noi a Verona giocheremo essendo a -1...


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

buttarsi sul letto e seguire i cugini tranquillamente non ha prezzo

azz Leotta già scosciata al 1 maggio


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gioca Handanovic, solito falso bluff di Inzaghi.


Il solito gufo.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

Vabbé, non é che perdono punti per due volte di fila.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

È qui che vincono gli ingiocabili?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> buttarsi sul letto e seguire i cugini tranquillamente non ha prezzo
> 
> azz Leotta già scosciata al 1 maggio


Io non la guardo. Mi affaccerò di tanto in tanto


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Non ci spero, lo strabico stavolta avrà dato il massimo per mobilitare anche l'impossibile pro-melme


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Miiinchia meno male che ha messo dentro Handa o al fanta al mio avversario sarebbe entrato Audero che ha parato il rigore + porta imbattuta, mamma mia stavo tremando.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vabbé, non é che perdono punti per due volte di fila.


Sei tornato? pensavo ti avessero congelato nel 2021


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Suo lidi delle mrd parlano di sistema che non li permette di vincere...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Sto leggendo che ci sono più interisti che tifosi dell'Udinese allo stadio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

E comunque vedendo la formazione, tutta sta potenza interista non la vedo.
Appena hanno fuori i titolari devono mettere dei cessi come Gagliardini, Dimarco e Darmian.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Scoppiano di salute.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma quel trattore agricolo di Beto che fine ha fatto?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Success come Ibrahim Ba.

Facci sognare.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2022)

Quanti gol hanno già segnato i futuri vincitori dello scudetto, detti gli ingiocabili?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E comunque vedendo la formazione, tutta sta potenza interista non la vedo.
> Appena hanno fuori i titolari devono mettere dei cessi come Gagliardini, Dimarco e Darmian.



Se avessero avuto metà dei nostri infortuni oggi avrebbero tifato per noi contro la FIorentina


----------



## Baba (1 Maggio 2022)

Sono partiti male


----------



## Bataille (1 Maggio 2022)

Mettila tu Gerard.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Vinceranno ovviamente, ma dai primi minuti le mutande sembrano sporche


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Guarda che pagliacci questi bianconeri.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Forza Deulo cuore rossonero


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Maggio 2022)

Io mi rilasso un po', sono ancora disintegrato dalla partita  subentro nel secondo tempo anche se l'Inter sarà già 3-0


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Tic tac... 80 minuti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Volevano già l'aiutino ahah


----------



## Baba (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma vaaffff


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

già angoli inter a pioggia. 3 punti facili qua oggi


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Finita ogni angolo fanno un gol, boh


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2022)

Segnano alla prima occasione, uguali ai nostri


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> già angoli inter a pioggia. 3 punti facili qua oggi


eccolo li. l'ennesimo gol su angolo


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma segna sempre questo figlio di sultana ?
E sempre da corner.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Già finita, ok.

Comunque, facciamo almeno 7 punti e poi che le vincessero pure tutte 7-0...


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile i gol fatti su angolo


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco. Ogni calcio d'angolo è un gol.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Che palle sempre su calci d'angolo


----------



## Solo (1 Maggio 2022)

Va beh dai, almeno ho perso solo 10 minuti. Ora posso fare altro.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Che schifo


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti per la 2 stella.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ennesimo gol nei primi 10 minuti tra l'altro. Pazzesco il culo che hanno questi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Che avvio disarmante. Questi partono sempre a mille e la buttano dentro. Poi calano, ma al inizio la mettono. Sempre.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma a loro una partita stile spezia tipo la nostra capita mai?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Non si stira mai perisic..
Mai.


----------



## Dexter (1 Maggio 2022)

Ogni giornata Juve o Inter segnano su angolo. Noi saranno 30 giornate che non azzecchiamo neanche il cross


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Solo noi non vinciamo contro l'Udinese.
Che squadraccia inutile, l'anno prossimo tocca a loro scendere in B.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma poi come si fa a segnare sempre su calcio d'angolo. Penso che statisticamente è da studiare.... Noi una volta abbiamo segnato e l'abbiamo persa. Questi le vincono/sbloccano sempre cosi.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Un classico, solito golletto al primo tiro.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Dai Mino dall'alto dei cieli se fai pareggiare o vincere l'udinese ti perdono.


----------



## Bataille (1 Maggio 2022)

È ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ogni giornata Juve o Inter segnano su angolo. Noi saranno 30 giornate che non azzecchiamo neanche il cross


Anche perche siamo geni che fanno batterli ad uno dei migliori saltatori della squadra.
E perche proviamo troppi schemi.....speciali.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Molina si mette a fare lo scemo.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Partita rubatissima, non so se state guardando ma tutti i dfensori da soli si stanno incartando da soli con il pallone per perderlo. Da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Comunque l'Inter gia ora perde tempo di brutto. Un approccio un po rischioso quando sei in vantaggio di un gol. Al 17'.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

12 goal da calcio d'angolo per l'Inter.

Noi invece dopo 35 partite ancora non siamo riusciti a batterne uno in maniera degna.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche perche siamo geni che fanno batterli ad uno dei migliori saltatori della squadra.
> E perche proviamo troppi schemi.....speciali.



No il problema è che nessuno sa crossare, nessuno, o li tirano bassi oppure se li tirano alti cadono dei campanili nelle mani del portiere


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Maggio 2022)

Figurati se gli altri non fanno gol ogni volta che tirano
Figurati se l'udinese sono 3 mesi che gioca bene e segna oggi non ne fa manco uno
Figurati se succede 2 volte che l'inter in vantaggio se la fa addosso e perde
Solo noi dobbiamo soffrire


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Peccato loro sembrano tesi, fossimo arrivati pari nel secondo tempo si poteva sperare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Figurati se gli altri non fanno gol ogni volta che tirano
> Figurati se l'udinese sono 3 mesi che gioca bene e segna oggi non ne fa manco uno
> Figurati se succede 2 volte che l'inter in vantaggio se la fa addosso e perde
> Solo noi dobbiamo soffrire


E figurati se Chiffi non fischia ad ogni minimo contatto


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

l'Udinese è impresentabile contro di noi hanno dato l'anima.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare i 7 punti che mancano. Poco da fare.


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 12 goal da calcio d'angolo per l'Inter.
> 
> Noi invece dopo 35 partite ancora non siamo riusciti a batterne uno in maniera degna.


unica volta il gol del pareggio di Rebic coi gobbi.


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2022)

come dicevo, vince chi finisce il primo tempo in vantaggio. Sperate poco, l'udinese non ha la tecnica per ribaltarla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma esci e siediti fuori, perdi pure tempo Ibrahim Ba


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Che cessazzo success


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

L'unica nota negativa è il -1 con cui dovremo affrontare il Verona.

Per il resto si ammazzino, dipende solo da noi.


----------



## Marco T. (1 Maggio 2022)

Aspettiamo non è ancora finita


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> No il problema è che* nessuno sa crossare*, nessuno, o li tirano bassi oppure se li tirano alti cadono dei campanili nelle mani del portiere


Verità assoluta. Ed è una cosa drammatica che dei calciatori professionisti, siano così mediocri in questa tecnica. O crossano basso, o all'altra bandierina, o se provano la precisione tirano a palombella in bocca al portiere.
L'unico che mette dei cross decenti è kalulu.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

occasionissima Udinese


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Oggi con 'sti errori si bestemmia mica male.
La porta sembra grande mezzo metro.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Inter imbarazzante comunque


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione…


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Quest'anno Deulofeu a destra sarebbe stato oro rispetto alla gente con cui circoliamo


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'unica nota negativa è il -1 con cui dovremo affrontare il Verona.
> 
> Per il resto si ammazzino, dipende solo da noi.


Ma perché -1? Sono a meno due se vincono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma perché -1? Sono a meno due se vincono.



Dò già per scontata la vittoria con l'Empoli, scenderanno in campo prima di noi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma perché -1? Sono a meno due se vincono.


Saremo noi a meno uno da loro domenica sera, perché loro giocano prima con l'Empoli e avranno già vinto


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma perché -1? Sono a meno due se vincono.


Con l'Empoli giocano venerdì, vincendo saranno a +1 in attesa di Verona-Milan domenica sera


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

2 espulsi all'Empoli che giocherà contro le mrd la prossima. Il sistema non esiste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Mediaticamente saranno due giorni durissimi, a -1 ci guferanno all'inverosimile.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2022)

Pussetto purgali


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Dai che ora arriva il rigorino ed è finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Questi dell'udinese che mettono la palla fuori per far chiamare il var ahahahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Vergognoso dzeko .
Rigori a chiamata vogliono.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Buttano fuori la palla pure ahahahh


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Figurati se non gli danno il rigore al VAR


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Strafinita, stacco.
All'Udinese auguro ogni male, squadraccia schifosa.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2022)

Sono dei venduti, poco da dire.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Rigore per le m…


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma non lo prende dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Linter non ha fatto un tiro in porta.
Ecco il var Inter.
Vergognoso.
Solo così possono vincere. 


Il lavoro di marmotta è servito. 
E bravi i ladri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Vecchia scuola GEA, Udinese squadra immonda.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Lo sbaglia


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Udinese oscena


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2022)

Gol


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Linter non ha fatto un tiro in porta.
> Ecco il var Inter.
> Vergognoso.
> Solo così possono vincere.
> ...


E 2 espulsioni all'Empoli giusto per completare il lavoro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Sto campionato é una farsa.
A noi un altro rigore negato, nessun intervento del VAR.

Per loro arrivo il VAR su richiesta con Dzeko che si rifiuta d'alzarsi. 

Che vergogna.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

ahahah VAR sempre attentissimo nell'area degli avversari dell'Iner. a VAR invertiti eravamo a +10


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco. Non ho parole.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Che venduti quelli dell'Udinese.
Arriverà anche per loro il tempo della B.


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

DAI CHE GLIELO ANNULLA


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

A me il rigore pare netto, poco da dire ma come si stanno scansando sti cessi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

ma cos'ha fischiato? pazzesco. che rigore è


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Che culo che hanno.


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Uff...


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma non piangiamo come gli interisti su.. un po' di obiettività, li hanno messi sotto dal primo minuto.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Vergognoso. 
Dzeko non è stato toccato .
Ma che rigore ha dato?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me il rigore pare netto, poco da dire ma come si stanno scansando sti cessi..



Infatti c'era, il problema sono quelli che non danno a noi


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2022)

e per noi neanche era andato a vederlo il var, ma che schifo.
Sembra di giocare contro la Juve pre-calciopoli


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Ormai l'Inter ha i 3 punti in tasca, è fatta.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Vabè partita senza storia, e lo saranno anche le ultime 3.
Noi soffriremo con le nostre, ma sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

l'Udinese mette il bus solo con noi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Voglio capire perchè su Leao non hanno chiamato il Var e qui sì. Fanno schifo, letteralmente schifo.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

Non c'è una sola immagine in cui si vede che il rigore è netto, a dispetto di quanto si dice.

Vabbè, hanno già lasciato tre punti a Bologna... inutile farsi illusioni, solo il Cagliari può strappargli un pareggio al massimo


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2022)

Ladri peggio dei gobbi di gran lunga.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Quanto culo hanno questi
Indescrivibile


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Queste m… non meritano lo Scudetto


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non piangiamo come gli interisti su.. un po' di obiettività, li hanno messi sotto dal primo minuto.


Ma se non hanno fatto un tiro in porta dai. Pazzesco.


----------



## Marco T. (1 Maggio 2022)

Ste ***** hanno un culo pazzesco se Silvestri non la tocca di spalla non vale, e poi non sono sicuro se il rigore c’è e saltato già prima ma il var dalle ***** interviene subito


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2022)

Perché questo è andato a rivederlo e quello di Ikone su Leao no?


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2022)

In quale mondo non è rigore su Leao ma su Dzeko si?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Sono comunque più forti. Contro l'Empoli do per scontata la vittoria.

Giocheremo contro il Verona a -1. Non disdegnerei un pareggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non piangiamo come gli interisti su.. un po' di obiettività, li hanno messi sotto dal primo minuto.


Io non ho visto un tiro in porta. 
Starò guardando un'altra partita.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono comunque più forti. Contro l'Empoli do per scontata la vittoria.
> 
> Giocheremo contro il Verona a -1. Non disdegnerei un pareggio.


A questo punto, non vincerlo è un fallimento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Questo campionato é da ufficio inchiesta.
A noi continuano a non assegnare un rigore sin dalla morte del ultimo papa. Diversi casi VAR e ovviamente l'arbitro non va mai a guardarlo.

L'Inter vuole un rigore? Arbitro, vai pure! Vediamo tocchi su Intersi che non ci sono e su entrate interiste vediamo tocchi sul pallone che non ci sono. Tutto normale, tutto in buonafede.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vergognoso dzeko .
> Rigori a chiamata vogliono.


Cade dopo un ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto un tiro in porta.
> Starò guardando un'altra partita.


Sul piano del gioco io ho visto una netta superiorità dell'inter.
Sempre pericolosi soprattutto sui palloni alti. 
Vuoi due tiri in porta?
Perisic sull'angolo e Lautaro sull'occasione del rigore con miracolo di Silvestri.

Ripeto, cerchiamo di essere oggettivi anche se è difficile perchè entra in campo il tifo...


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

A noi non danno un rigore da gennaio PD


----------



## El picinin (1 Maggio 2022)

L Inter sta giocando male,ma in quanto a culo sono più che primi


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

Noi facciamo 7 punti in 3 partite, poi questi facciano quello che vogliono


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa a dire netto? si può dare ma non è netto!!! ma non mi lamento del rigore, mi lamento del fatto che in Lazio milan c’era un rigore netto( braccio altro), oggi contro la Fiorentina c’era un rigore che si poteva dare ma la var sta zitta…mentre qui decidono loro, dai facciamo così vincete sto scudo, ma poi levatevi dai coiglioni e pagare i debiti è portare i libri in tribunale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

La nostra dirigenza deve farsi sentire, qui non si può giocarsi lo scudetto in questa maniera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A questo punto, non vincerlo è un fallimento


7 punti sono un obiettivo estremamente difficile. Continuo a pensare che per vincerlo, serve un altro passo falso dell'Inter. A questo punto rimane solo il Cagliari in trasferta con un obiettivo reale, sperando esonerino Mazzarri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Sto puzzetta è davvero una sciagura


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Questa è davvero una farsa


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Da notare che l’arbitro li aveva davanti agli occhi e non lo ha dato. Pazzesco


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Tocca fare sette punti, con questi arbitri l Inter le vince tutte


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco io ho visto una netta superiorità dell'inter.
> Sempre pericolosi soprattutto sui palloni alti.
> Vuoi due tiri in porta?
> Perisic sull'angolo e Lautaro sull'occasione del rigore con miracolo di Silvestri.
> ...


Ah beh allora noi siamo campioni del mondo se guardiamo solo il pallino del gioco. 
Sono avanti 2-0 senza una parata del portiere avversario e zero tiri in porta , corner a parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Maggio 2022)

Comunque hanno un sedere pazzesco è da un mese che sbloccano ogni partita col primo tiro in porta..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco io ho visto una netta superiorità dell'inter.
> Sempre pericolosi soprattutto sui palloni alti.
> Vuoi due tiri in porta?
> Perisic sull'angolo e Lautaro sull'occasione del rigore con miracolo di Silvestri.
> ...


Mettiti gli occhiali…


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A noi non danno un rigore da gennaio PD


Questo è davvero vergognoso.
Anche oggi su Leao rigore netto non dato.
Paghiamo purtroppo l'irrilevanza totale di peso nei posti che contano.
Dovremmo prendere Marotta come AD... ti porta in dote 10-15 punti in piu a stagione solo di arbitraggio.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2022)

A parti invertite non ci avrebbero mai dato quel rigore. 
Guardate cos'è successo con Leao oggi


----------



## Stex (1 Maggio 2022)

Udine con noi sembra il real. Oggi sembra l albino leffe


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Possono anche non giocare il secondo tempo, ormai è fatta per l'Inter, se la porta a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma questi fanno finta di giocare, dai. Il Bologna si vedeva che aveva una concentrazione reale, come la Fiorentina oggi.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Con questi si rischia un 5 maggio milanista ragazzi. Tira aria veramente brutta da inizio anno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Simone Inzaghi già ai tempi della Lazio otteneva almeno 4/5 chiamate var a partita, e non raramente era lui stesso a fermare la partita per chiedere la revisione.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2022)

Per me il rigore c'era ed era netto, è stato stupido il giocatore dell'Udinese. Fa specie però vedere come con loro il var sia sistematicamente puntuale. A noi non fischiano nulla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah beh allora noi siamo campioni del mondo se guardiamo solo il pallino del gioco.
> Sono avanti 2-0 senza una parata del portiere avversario e zero tiri in porta , corner a parte.


Ma infatti… non hanno fatto un tiro in porta… rigore molto discutibile, non c’è una immagine chiara. Quello su Leao era netto e non è andato a vederlo neanche al Var. Non è possibile giocare in questo modo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Questa è l’Udinese che ha strapazzato i viola?


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vergognoso dzeko .
> Rigori a chiamata vogliono.


C'è da dire che noi da quel punto di vista siamo poco sgamati. Se Leao fosse rimasto a terra e un compagno avesse buttato la palla fuori probabilmente avrebbero dato un rigore (sistema permettendo).
Noi però siamo quello della schiena dritta,del mulino bianco e che dobbiamo prendrla in quel posto e restare con il sorriso.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma a loro un Istanbul? Un la coruna? Una partita stile Empoli Napoli capita? Che culo sfondato


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo vincerne altre tre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Skriniar un omone e ha la vocina da donna...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Io sto vedendo una squadra fisicamente logora il cui unico scopo è giocare e vincere sotto ritmo..
L'inter sta provando solo ad abbassare i ritmi. 

Poi hanno il var a chiamata e vabbè..


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Boh, forse non lo prende ma non mi pare scandaloso il rigore. L’Udinese manco giocava male, forse non proprio con l’occhio della tigre, con l’uscita di Success hanno perso parecchio. Le melme di sicuro sono fortunate 9 volte su 10


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Skriniar un omone e ha la vocina da donna...



Meglio se non apre bocca


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a loro un Istanbul? Un la coruna? Una partita stile Empoli Napoli capita? Che culo sfondato


Impossibile, ormai hanno i tre punti in cassaforte.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Marmotta si sarà fatto sentire…


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Vi ricordate il gol di mano di Udogie? 'Non c'e imagine chiara, nel dubbio rimane il giudizio del arbitro in campo'

Voi vedete un imagine chiara del contatto di Mari su Dzeko? *Sembra *esserci, ma il tocco non si vede


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marmotta si sarà fatto sentire…


Quello sicuro


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Al var danno i rigori che possono costruire, ma quando ci sono e sono netti possono non chiamare l'arbitro e quindi rimane la decisione sbagliata del campo.
Logico che se chiami l'arbitro e poi metti al rallentatore anche un mezzo contrasto in cui Dzeko si lascia andare diventa rigore, uno dei motivi per cui a Torino non chiamarono l'arbitro.
In questa maniera possono avere il controllo di ogni situazione e trasformare a piacimento le situazioni mezze e mezze, in epoca di non var questo rigore non lo avrebbero mai dato, ma avrebbero dato quello di oggi su Leao, mentre così l'arbitro "lascia" sul campo l'errore e poi aspetta che qualcuno controlli, ma già sanno se possono dare o meno rigore, perché vedono e fanno finta di nulla, quando vogliono fanno gli inglesi, altre volte vanno a contare i fili d'erba come oggi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa è l’Udinese che ha strapazzato i viola?


Questi cani, contro di noi, ogni anno ci fanno soffrire. Come volevasi dimostrare le previsioni dei giornalisti lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano e sono di una superficialità disarmante.

Vi ricordate? Fiorentina arrabbiata col Milan = difficile per il Milan.
Udinese in forma = difficile per l'Inter. Poi nei 90 minuti tutte questa cavolate vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## andre85 (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti… non hanno fatto un tiro in porta… rigore molto discutibile, non c’è una immagine chiara. Quello su Leao era netto e non è andato a vederlo neanche al Var. Non è possibile giocare in questo modo.


Ma
Magari ci stava pure. Il problema è che a noi non fischiano niente. Come si fa ad essere ottimisti. A questi fischiano tutto ( anche quello che non c è) a noi manco i falli netti. Mi fa imbestialire la disparità di trattamento


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marmotta si sarà fatto sentire…


Lezione di var.


----------



## Tsitsipas (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Skriniar un omone e ha la vocina da donna...


Ahahah stesso commento che ho fatto a un mio amico


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

La cosa più grottesca è che Chiffi a due metri non ha visto il fallo.
Visuale ibera, distanza 2 metri.

Nessuno è andato al VAR settimana scorsa per il fallo di mano o oggi per Leao o persino contro il Torino.
La Serie A, da sempre, è un campionato marcio, in cui il Milan, tranne il 98-99, ha vinto solo se nettamente più superiore.

Non sto manco criticando l'Inter, sto proprio dicendo che è marcio nel midollo il campionato (vedi anche atteggamento Empoli oggi o Scansuolo ieri), non si può su ogni campo fare una cosa diversa (e sempre a senso unico con noi quest'anno).

Non mi faccio illusioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Boh, forse non lo prende ma non mi pare scandaloso il rigore. L’Udinese manco giocava male, forse non proprio con l’occhio della tigre, con l’uscita di Success hanno perso parecchio. Le melme di sicuro sono fortunate 9 volte su 10


Non c’è una immagine nitida che decreta il rigore. Il punto se non ve ne foste accorti è che con l’Inter nel dubbio il Var richiama l’arbitro che concede rigore, invece al Milan in episodi limpidi il Var non interviene. Ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto con evidenti disparità arbitrali. Due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Ai nostri manca la malizia di stare a terra a protestare fino a quando l'arbitro non interrompe il gioco.
Avete visto dzeko,è rimasto li seduto fino a quando gli avversi (idioti) non hanno buttato fuori il pallone.

Con la scusa del gioco fermo controllano.
Se l'azione continua come se niente fosse,in certe occasioni anche se fallo da rigore,lasciano correre.

Bisogna stare a terra e accerchiare l'arbitro,modello inter.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Maggio 2022)

Se l'Udinese accorcia le distanze i perdazzuri non vincono. Se la fanno sotto sempre nell'ultimo quarto d'ora. Basta segnare un gol e vanno in tilt.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Ma
> Magari ci stava pure. Il problema è che a noi non fischiano niente. Come si fa ad essere ottimisti. A questi fischiano tutto ( anche quello che non c è) a noi manco i falli netti. Mi fa imbestialire la disparità di trattamento


E infatti è proprio questo il punto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Il concetto è: questo è rigore? per me non lo prende ma bisogna anche dire che non è uno scandalo non darlo( interpretazione arbitrale), lo scandalo è perché mette bocca la var quando è l’arbitro che decide!


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Questi cani, contro di noi, ogni anno ci fanno soffrire. Come volevasi dimostrare le previsioni dei giornalisti lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano e sono di una superficialità disarmante.
> 
> Vi ricordate? Fiorentina arrabbiata col Milan = difficile per il Milan.
> Udinese in forma = difficile per l'Inter. Poi nei 90 minuti tutte questa cavolate vanno a farsi benedire.


Ma oggi avremmo potuto fargliene 3 senza problemi, non è quello il punto, adesso devi sempre vincere e sotto porta devi essere più lucido, incontreremo squadre già in vacanza, il Verona non ha più nulla da dire, l'Atalanta ne ha presi 4 dal Torino e ha staccato da un pezzo, il Sassuolo è in vacanza da 1 mese, sta a noi non fare ca__ate e mettere la palla nel sacco, perché in quanto a situazioni da gol create ci siamo e creiamo tanto.
Anche l'Udinese oggi non è così in palla, ma non metteranno energie in più per provarci, non lo hanno fatto sullo 0-0 e non lo faranno nemmeno ora, ma questo succederà anche a noi perché noi giocheremo con la motivazione in più, le altre non staranno 90 minuti lì con la testa, non è possibile, gliela devi regalare o devi proprio sbagliare ogni tiro come oggi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo questo è uno schiaffo morale bello grosso.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Marelli spiega su dazn perché l'arbitro viene richiamato al var e non si capisce mai una mazza.

Basterebbe dire che pro inter scatta automaticamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ai nostri manca la malizia di stare a terra a protestare fino a quando l'arbitro non interrompe il gioco.
> Avete visto dzeko,è rimasto li seduto fino a quando gli avversi (idioti) non hanno buttato fuori il pallone.
> 
> Con la scusa del gioco fermo controllano.
> ...


Dei nostri qualcuno si è lamentato del rigore su Leao non concesso e del metro di misura del solito sicario inviato da Rocchi su indicazione di Marmotta? Vorrei che qualcuno dei nostri dicesse che ci si vuole giocare lo scudetto alla pari, basta sto schifo ogni giornata di campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ai nostri manca la malizia di stare a terra a protestare fino a quando l'arbitro non interrompe il gioco.*
> Avete visto dzeko,è rimasto li seduto fino a quando gli avversi (idioti) non hanno buttato fuori il pallone.
> 
> Con la scusa del gioco fermo controllano.
> ...



Ma esiste qualcosa della nostra squadra che apprezzi?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

il VAR non può intervenire in questi casi. Le regole sono chiarissime. L'arbitro è davanti e vede tutto, non c'è contatto netto, è solo interpretazione di campo. SCANDALOSO, ma oramai siamo abituati


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Al var danno i rigori che possono costruire, ma quando ci sono e sono netti possono non chiamare l'arbitro e quindi rimane la decisione sbagliata del campo.
> Logico che se chiami l'arbitro e poi metti al rallentatore anche un mezzo contrasto in cui Dzeko si lascia andare diventa rigore, uno dei motivi per cui a Torino non chiamarono l'arbitro.
> In questa maniera possono avere il controllo di ogni situazione e trasformare a piacimento le situazioni mezze e mezze, in epoca di non var questo rigore non lo avrebbero mai dato, ma avrebbero dato quello di oggi su Leao, mentre così l'arbitro "lascia" sul campo l'errore e poi aspetta che qualcuno controlli, ma già sanno se possono dare o meno rigore, perché vedono e fanno finta di nulla, quando vogliono fanno gli inglesi, altre volte vanno a contare i fili d'erba come oggi.


Perfetto. È esattamente così.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ai nostri manca la malizia di stare a terra a protestare fino a quando l'arbitro non interrompe il gioco.
> Avete visto dzeko,è rimasto li seduto fino a quando gli avversi (idioti) non hanno buttato fuori il pallone.
> 
> Con la scusa del gioco fermo controllano.
> ...


Che poi ha finto dolori atroci e non l'ha manco toccato, è un rigore generoso che normalmente non si dovrebbe dare, non è un errore chiaro ed evidente errore e il var non doveva intervenire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il VAR non può intervenire in questi casi. Le regole sono chiarissime. L'arbitro è davanti e vede tutto, non c'è contatto, è solo interpretazione di campo. SCANDALOSO, ma oramai siamo abituati



Era anche da ammonire Dezeko per restare seduto davanti al portiere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Questi segnano sempre prestissimo e hanno sempre rigori. Che nervi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma esiste qualcosa della nostra squadra che apprezzi?



L'ac Milan femminile.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

L'Udinese non segnerà mai su azione. Partita strafinita


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

Questa partita è dedicata ai soloni che incensano gli assist della turca.
Mi spiegate perchè l'Inter ha segnato su angolo anche senza di lui?
Ve lo ripeto io: perchè sono strutturati fisicamente per le palle da fermo, altro che turca.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Questa partita è dedicata ai soloni che incensano gli assist della turca.
> Mi spiegate perchè l'Inter ha segnano su angolo anche senza di lui?
> Ve lo ripeto io: perchè sono strutturati fisicamente per le palle da fermo, altro che turca.


Dai, l'assist da corner è una caxxata.
Mihajlovic ne avrebbe 100 in più in carriera.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2022)

Non mento dicendo che da inizio campionato questa è stata la prima partita dell'Inter che mi sono messo a guardare dall'inizio. Ho sbagliato, dovrò continuare ad ignorarli


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2022)

Finita, non sperateci più. Complimenti all inter per i 3 punti.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finita, non sperateci più. Complimenti all inter per i 3 punti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dei nostri qualcuno si è lamentato del rigore su Leao non concesso e del metro di misura del solito sicario inviato da Rocchi su indicazione di Marmotta? Vorrei che qualcuno dei nostri dicesse che ci si vuole giocare lo scudetto alla pari, basta sto schifo ogni giornata di campionato.



E' inutile lamentarsi mentre corri all'indietro per non perdere il focus sulla nuova azione che sta nascendo.
Così rischi solamente di beccarti un giallo.

L'abbiamo visto come funziona con questi ignobili al var,l'abbiamo visto bene da juve e inter : o si butta appositamente la palla fuori e si accerchia l'arbitro,o ti fingi morto e costringi l'arbitro a consultarsi.
rialzarti ridendo non è un opzione


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ac Milan femminile.



Risposta scontata. Magari qualche volta, per sbaglio, mostrati contento per una vittoria


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate il gol di mano di Udogie? 'Non c'e imagine chiara, nel dubbio rimane il giudizio del arbitro in campo'
> 
> Voi vedete un imagine chiara del contatto di Mari su Dzeko? *Sembra *esserci, ma il tocco non si vede


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Mi auguro che torni la Juve l'anno prossimo, questi non li posso più vedere.
Speriamo in un mercato sontuoso dei gobbi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Questa partita è dedicata ai soloni che incensano gli assist della turca.
> Mi spiegate perchè l'Inter ha segnato su angolo anche senza di lui?
> Ve lo ripeto io: perchè sono strutturati fisicamente per le palle da fermo, altro che turca.


hanno come minimo 3-4 bestioni che vanno a saltare, noi ci presentiamo con i bambini come diaz


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finita, non sperateci più. Complimenti all inter per i 3 punti.



I punti sono 6, e noi a -1,


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai, l'assist da corner è una caxxata.
> Mihajlovic ne avrebbe 100 in più in carriera.


Io l'ho sempre detto... ma ora la turca è un dio secondo molti soloni dentro e fuori dal forum..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Psicologicamente la prossima è la più difficile partendo da -1, potremmo dover ricorrere al nostro jolly a verona


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi pensiamo a noi. Nel caso venisse qualche regalo benissimo, altrimenti fa nulla. Non date importanza a ste sole.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Psicologicamente la prossima è la più difficile partendo da -1, potremmo dover ricorrere al nostro jolly a verona


Il jolly a Sassuolo per vederli piangere perché è questo che si meritano.
Una squadra i cui successi sono stati costruiti sul doping e sull'eliminazione di Juve e Milan dal sistema di vertice.
Lo scudetto a tavolino poi...che schifo che fanno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Se finisce così, gli sfinteristi purtroppo restano favoriti. 
60-40. 
La prossima va vinta ad ogni costo perchè loro contro l'empoli ne fanno 5. 
Tocca poi sperare di essere ancora a +2 e che il Cagliari non sia salvo. Ma campa cavallo.

99% per vincere lo scudo dovremo fare almeno 7 punti nelle prossime 3. Se ne facciamo anche solo 6 o 5, le possibilità di essere fregati sono elevatissime, quasi certe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Questa partita è dedicata ai soloni che incensano gli assist della turca.
> Mi spiegate perchè l'Inter ha segnato su angolo anche senza di lui?
> Ve lo ripeto io: *perchè sono strutturati fisicamente per le palle da fermo, altro che turca.*



Saranno anche strutturati,ma in tutta la stagione del Milan faccio fatica a ricordare un solo corner memorabile.
Su 5-6 corner a partita,5 sono SEMPRE E COMUNQUE inguardabili.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Avrebbero sofferto come cani senza il solito rigore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Comuqnue ragazzi, con il -1 i giornali faranno un pompaggio mediatico con revisioni storiche della fatal verona che ci porteranno allo sfinimento nervoso.
Prepariamoci già da ora, non scleriamo subito, se no non ci arriviamo sani di mente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Saranno anche strutturati,ma in tutta la stagione del Milan faccio fatica a ricordare un solo corner memorabile.
> Su 5-6 corner a partita,5 sono SEMPRE E COMUNQUE inguardabili.


sono inguardabili perche sai che se butti cross alti al 99% li pende il difensore avversario e allora si inventano corner fantasiosi. Non è che chala l'anno scorso non sapeva batterei corner alti e magicamente all'inter ha imparato a farlo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comuqnue ragazzi, con il -1 i giornali faranno un pompaggio mediatico con revisioni storicachedella fatal verona che ci porteranno allo sfinimento nervoso.
> Prepariamoci già da ora, non scleriamo subito, se no non ci arriviamo sani di mente.


Infatti. Tremila articoli sulla Fatal Verona


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Psicologicamente la prossima è la più difficile partendo da -1, potremmo dover ricorrere al nostro jolly a verona


Il jolly lo userei all'ultima


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Tremila articoli sulla Fatal Verona


Se hanno le palle, i nostri fanno 9 punti su 9, se lo vogliono ci riescono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Già ha iniziato Padovan, speriamo che continui visto che ormai è un talismano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Hanno due partite passeggiata in casa contro Empoli e Samp. L unica trasferta temibile è Cagliari. Ma probabile facciano 9 punti, dove non arrivano i giocatori arriva comunque VARotta come da iniziò campionato. Bisogna vincerle tutte, poco da fare


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Maggio 2022)

Maledetti, dalle statistiche che leggo stanno vincendo in carrozza


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma non era rigore questo ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sono inguardabili perche sai che se butti cross alti al 99% li pende il difensore avversario e allora si inventano corner fantasiosi. Non è che chala l'anno scorso non sapeva batterei corner alti e magicamente all'inter ha imparato a farlo



eh beh,se uno dei pochi buoni di testa (e di stazza) lo mandi a battere il corner,non facciamo altro che peggiorare la situazione


----------



## GioCampo (1 Maggio 2022)

Giallo netto non dato a Skriniar. STRANO.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

Scusate, perchè Skriniar non è stato ammonito?
Sono questi i dettagli che fanno la differenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> eh beh,se uno dei pochi buoni di testa (e di stazza) lo mandi a battere il corner,non facciamo altro che peggiorare la situazione


si ma l'inter ne ha minimo 3 o 4, non è un caso se vanno in cerca di bestioni come botman. é come la storia dell'atalanta che correva per le bombe, poi abbiamo iniziato a mettere in squadra gente che corre e magicamente corriamo pure noi


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma step on foot non era giallo?
Ah no..
Solo per i nostri.


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2022)

Riponevo qualche speranzina sull'Udinese, tolta questa partita si fa davvero dura, finisce che per vincere lo scudo dobbiamo vincerne altre 2 e pareggiarne 1.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Oh.......


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Gol Udinese! Dai dai dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Gooooolll


----------



## GioCampo (1 Maggio 2022)

Gol della bandiera


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma step on foot non era giallo?
> Ah no..
> Solo per i nostri.


A quel macellaio di Skriniar mai.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Goooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Gol Udinese. Giusto per far salire il rammarico


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

State tranquilli non succederà mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Se finisce così rigore stradecisivo, continuo a imprecare.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

Daiiiii...ma che mazzo aveva preso handanovic?


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma step on foot non era giallo?
> Ah no..
> Solo per i nostri.


Giallo grande come una casa, vergognoso davvero.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Forzaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Giallo netto non dato a Skriniar. STRANO.


ma va, loro sono immuni


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> State tranquilli non succederà mai.


l'Inter fa schifo il secondo tempo non ha buoni cambi.. per me affossa ora saranno paralizzati dalla paura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Daiiiii...ma che mazzo aveva preso handanovic?



per fortuna che secondo Limone ieri aveva un infortunio gravissimo....


----------



## GP7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Con i cileni in campo si vince sempre


----------



## kipstar (1 Maggio 2022)

non ci credo.....non si faranno mai recuperare due partite di fila.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Non c'è nessuna speranza, i tre punti sono in tasca.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se finisce così rigore stradecisivo, continuo a imprecare.


Assolutamente si...continuano ad avere il vento arbitrale a favore. Mai vista una cosa del genere, forse solo nei tempi di calciopoli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Inutile che ci sperate ragazzi ora la chiude l'ex Sanchez


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

speriamo nei cambi ad cazzum di Spiaze.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Ed ora forza Radu


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Gozzo si chiude in difesa


----------



## 7vinte (1 Maggio 2022)

Sto Soppy è entrato a far danni


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> speriamo nei cambi ad cazzum di Spiaze.


Ormai è fatta per l'Inter, inutile sperare. Campionato apertissimo e tre punti in cassaforte.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Ecc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Tra tre minuti gol di Sansone .


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta per l'Inter, inutile sperare. Campionato apertissimo e tre punti in cassaforte.


La forza del  in te è potente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma nestocoso non è arruolabile per il finale?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta per l'Inter, inutile sperare. Campionato apertissimo e tre punti in cassaforte


io spero sempre fino al 95'. Magari un'altra spazzata alla Radu come col Bologna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma che cacchio guardano al var?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

3 min si perde per un VAR per un fuorigioco kilometrico. Fantastico. il VAr che gioca con l'orologio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La forza del  in te è potente


A brevissimo il terzo gol dell'inter


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Sempre al var sti infami.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 3 min si perde per un VAR per un fuorigioco kilometrico. Fantastico. il VAr che gioca con l'orologio.


Se esiste un dio del calcio non la vince l'Inter questa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahah fuorigioco di 1 km e l'hanno controllato....


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sempre al var sti infami.


È a loro uso e consumo. Ne fanno ciò che vogliono dall'inizio del campionato. Maledetti schifosi


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma questo Soppi? quanto è scarso?
Ovviamente Chiffi non fischia niente


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

'Sto Soppy lo hanno preso dal rusco? davvero scarso


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Ormai è Finita, l'Inter si porta a casa i tre punti e resta assolutamente in vantaggio per la vittoria dello scudetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Zona Sansone...


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Se esistesse un dio li punirebbe. Ma non esiste.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Il guardalinee alza la bandierina per segnalare un fallo a 50cm di distanza. Chiffi lo ignora e lascia correre.

E intanto Skriniar continua a commettere falli e sbraitare come un toro in calore.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Che cessazzo sto sophie


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

L'Udinese in casa non ha i raccattapalle pronti a dare il pallone


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Quanto è brutto sto becao pare un dinosauro, ma se ci facesse sto regalo lo perdonerei per i suoi peccati passati


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Potete spegnere la TV non succederà nulla, l'Inter non li perde questi tre punti.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Quanto meno ci provano


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

quella feccia di Becao segna solo contro noi


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non c’è una immagine nitida che decreta il rigore. Il punto se non ve ne foste accorti è che con l’Inter nel dubbio il Var richiama l’arbitro che concede rigore, invece al Milan in episodi limpidi il Var non interviene. Ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto con evidenti disparità arbitrali. Due pesi e due misure.


Sulle disparità non c’è dubbio e lo sostengo da mesi ma stavolta, ripeto, il rigore per me può starci. Di sicuro a loro il VAR non ha mai cambiato nulla a loro sfavore e non solo


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Dio purtroppo non esiste.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Vidal che interrompe un'azione importante con il braccio e niente giallo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Vidal la stoppa platealmente con le mani e non viene ammonito, le comiche


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Fallo di mano volontario di vidal no giallo. 
Ok.


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Vidal che non sa stare più campo e difende i palloni di mano..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Mano di Vidal, non viene ammonito.

Il telecronista tedesco: "Mano, giallo a Vidal. Ah, no, no, a quanto pare non lo ammonisce.....Non vedo un cartellino"

Bisogna aggiungere altro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Infortunio finto di barella


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Vidal già spompato ha giocato 10 Min


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Barella forse gli è saltato un ginocchio? Magari


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Barella ROTTO GODO


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

È finita ragazzi, l'Inter ha vinto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia hanno perso 5 minuti con sta commedia


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Hanno perso 5 Min ste mrd


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Forse barella non gioca la prossima


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia si è spaccato qualcosa, tanta roba.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

Non si gioca più. Rotto Barella che domani sarà regolarmente agli allenamenti


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hanno perso 5 Min ste mrd


Vediamo il recupero


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Solo 5 min di recupero. Assurdo.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia si è spaccato qualcosa, tanta roba.


Ma cosa? è stata sola una scenata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

DAZN: "5 minuti? Il minimo visto i continui stop per infortuni e VAR"


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia si è spaccato qualcosa, tanta roba.


Ma tanto giocano contro nessuno le prossime


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ammonisce Vecino ovviamente, quello più inutile di tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Ah, quando si tratta di riserve Chiffi ha il coraggio di ammonire un Interista.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma tu guarda questo che punizione stupida ha battuto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè ci hanno provato, pazienza

Col Verona a -1, sarà durissima


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Finita dai


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

2 min persi per un calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Si sa qualcosa sul ginocchio gonfio di Barella?


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vabbè ci hanno provato, pazienza
> 
> Col Verona a -1, sarà durissima


Perché -1? Sono a -2!!!


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Perché -1? Sono a -2!!!


l'inter gioca prima di noi, saremo a -1


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Perché -1? Sono a -2!!!



Giocano prima di noi venerdì con Empoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Solo nel calcio é permesso perdere tempo cosi. Tempo di recupera e non si recupera un bel niente tra varie nuove perdite di tempo


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Fuorigioco su richiesta. Assurdo. Non Aveva alzato solo dopo le proteste. VERGOGNA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Fischio dell'offside ancora su chiamata interista


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Il tafazzismo sta dilagando oramai. Saranno tre settimane lunghe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

Chiffi letteralmente impazzito. Lascia correre, l'Inter protesta. 'Ok, fischio. SOno il vostro servo'


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Regola del vantaggio ignorata per perdere tempo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Mai visto niente del genere, e di partite della Juve di Moggi me ne ricordo parecchie.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Chiffi vergognoso. Solo perdite di tempo. VERGOGNA. 

GRAZIE MACEDONIA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Dovremo sudare fino alla fine.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Peccato era la partita più dura sulla carta per i cartonati


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa sul ginocchio gonfio di Barella?


Ci ha nascosto dentro lo scudetto


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti ai ladri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Barella rideva, per me non ha niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2022)

5 minuti di recupero. Minuti recuperati: 1.

Che spettacolo la Serie A.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa sul ginocchio gonfio di Barella?


Che vuoi che sia. 3 minuti di perdita di tempo, domani bello scattante


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Barella rideva, per me non ha niente.



Ha solo, giustamente, perso tempo.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

7 punti solo 7 punti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Barella rideva, per me non ha niente.


Sceneggiata per perdere tempo


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> 7 punti solo 7 punti.


Dura,abbiamo 3 avversarie che sputeranno sangue.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

La m… se la stavano facendo addosso. Hanno puntato solo a perdere tempo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

L'Udinese ha dato 6 punti a questi e tolto 4 a noi comunque.
E' la squadra che più ci ha ostacolato quest'anno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Maggio 2022)

Ci stavano almeno 8 minuti di recupero. Negli ultimi 10 minuti giocati 2 minuti effettivi.
Comunque tutto dipende da noi. Forza Milan!!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dura,abbiamo 3 avversarie che sputeranno sangue.



Non dobbiamo sperare nei regali di nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Peccato era la partita più dura sulla carta per i cartonati


ero sicuro non ce l'avrebbero fatta.
mi sa che i favoriti sono ancora loro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ero sicuro non ce l'avrebbero fatta.
> mi sa che i favoriti sono ancora loro.



Non esistono favoriti per virtù divina. Se vinci sei favorito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ero sicuro non ce l'avrebbero fatta.
> mi sa che i favoriti sono ancora loro.


Ce l hanno fatta con il var alla fine. Empoli e Samp sono due passeggiate, qualche speranza a Cagliari che si deve salavare. Comunque dobbiamo fare 7 punti


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

A Cagliari non vincono.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Cagliari non vincono.


il cagliari fa ridere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Cagliari non vincono.



Lo penso anche io.
Oltre ad avere Mazzarri con il dente avvelenato (ex inter),oltre a dover fare a tutti i costi punti,molti sono anche giuventini  
Giocheranno al 1000%


----------



## Stex (1 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo barella si dia fatto ma
Le seriamente


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> Oltre ad avere Mazzarri con il dente avvelenato (ex inter),oltre a dover fare a tutti i costi punti,molti sono anche giuventini
> Giocheranno al 1000%



Ecco I tre punti assicurati per le m…


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Speriamo barella si dia fatto ma
> Le seriamente


In effetti non capisco, nel ginocchio pare avesse un pezzo di osso uscito da qualche parte, boh.
Se non si è fatto niente sciapò, è alto 1 metro, dà e prende calci ad ogni partita ma è immune a gialli o infortuni, prima o poi mi aspetto che gli scoppi direttamente il ginocchio con tanto di fumo perché la barra del karma al contrario dovrebbe essere pienissima mi sa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Il Corriere, "inter ESPUGNA Udine"... una volta non si scriveva per il Camp Nou, l'Allianz o il Benabeu?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Corriere, "inter ESPUGNA Udine"... una volta non si scriveva per il Camp Nou, l'Allianz o il Benabeu?


Il corriere è spudoratamente pro Inter. 
Non è un segreto .


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Speriamo barella si dia fatto ma
> Le seriamente


No dai, seriamente no. Cerchiamo di essere sportivi: bastano tre giornate di stop.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Speriamo barella si dia fatto ma
> Le seriamente


Già detto che non è nulla, semplice contusione a quanto pare. Figurati.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Già detto che non è nulla, semplice contusione a quanto pare. Figurati.


Hanno fatto una sceneggiata. Perdendo prima 2 minuti facendo credere che ci fosse il cambio di persico e poi altri 2 con Barella accasciato probabilmente quello che doveva essere sostituito.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2022)

l'empoli è già salvo matematicamente?


----------



## Stex (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'empoli è già salvo matematicamente?


Già dalla andata. Non ne han vinta una… poi pinamonti non segnerebbe nemmeno a porta vuota . Dovrebbe giocare Cutrone


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'empoli è già salvo matematicamente?


sì, a meno che la salernitana vinca domani con l'Atalanta e il recupero questo giovedì con il Venezia. Ma speranze zero dai, probabile prende 4 gol l'Empoli. Si può avere solo un barlume di speranza con il Cagliari


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Già dalla andata. Non ne han vinta una… poi pinamonti non segnerebbe nemmeno a porta vuota . Dovrebbe giocare Cutrone



Dopo quello che ha detto,se io fossi l'allenatore dell'empoli,non lo convocherei neanche per andare in panchina.
Piuttosto schiero uno della primavera al posto di un venduto.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'empoli è già salvo matematicamente?


Come ho detto in un altro topic, entrate nell'ordine di idee che le vinceranno (o gliele faranno vincere) tutte. Servono 7 punti, fine.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Udinese - Inter, partita in programma domenica 1 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:00. Il match si gioca dopo Milan - Fiorentina. Con una vittoria i rossoneri potrebbero volare momentaneamente a +5.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 di domenica 1 maggio.


Il vero problema non è se su Dzeko era rigore o no, ma perchè qua il var è intervenuto quando il contatto non mi pare evidente e quindi andava lasciata la decisione iniziale del arbitro mentre sul contatto Ranocchia Belotti no, sul pestone dentro l'area su Zakaria no, sul tocco di mano di Udogie no... tutti episodio molto più netti e chiari rispetto al contatto su Dzeko


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2022)

Da ufficio inchiesta la partita dell'argentino Molina...


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me il rigore poteva starci ma la cosa che non va è che ogni intervento, o non intervento, del VAR è a favore delle melme mentre per noi siamo all'opposto. Erano più tollerabili gli "errori" degli arbitri, quelli del VAR non lo sono in quanto non sono errori.
Comodo avere uno in poltrona che ti accomoda le partite, ma non mi riferisco in particolare a questa partita.


----------

